# Let the fun begin again.. :) LOL NAYSAYERS POST HERE!!



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Well guys like I said before I wouldnt be posting again for awhile now didnt I?? Well its been awhile and alot of information has been past around to find out the exact end result on the importations of Skylines. Here are a few facts..

1- There are no legal or authorized RI's for Nissan Skylines (all years/models) in the US at this time.

2- The legalization process is not state based and is federally based for inspection and approval. (this is a correction on what I stated previously but there is more).

3- State based EPA/Emissions control facilities DO have a bearing on EPA certifications and clearences. BUT these documents do have to be inspected by a federally approved ICI as well as the cars being inspected. To explain this some states do not require EPA/Emissions testing which is WHY its not state controlled and needs federal approval to basically blanket cover the whole US for guildlines. 

*(quoting EPA)*
Vehicles may qualify for an exemption if it was manufactured to be identical to a US EPA certified version (US Spec). No Customs bond or approval is required by the EPA. However, a vehicle is not eligible for the "indentical" exemption if has been modified or altered since it was manufactured. The importer must obatin a letter from the original manufacturer's US Representative stating that the vehicle met the US emissions requirements at the time of the manufacture.
*(end quote)*

This goes on to state more about canadian cars and that is not relevant to this post.

By the federal register skylines were compared to as "identical or compareable" models to the 300ZX, 240SX, and the Maxima. After 2 phone calls and 4 emails that statement is open to interpretation, but not negotiation. Which I understand now it okay, I have yet again learn the error in my ways and what I thought. I was corrected by the appropriate federal agency and I accept that, LIKE I HAD A CHOICE!

Okay now back to what was stated before and is presently being stated now. I am back in Oregon right now to meet with ODOT and discuss the situation of my GTS being titled with no restrictions on the title and being cleared by the DMV. I will give you the update on that after my meeting on Thursday.

As far as US Customs goes on my old GTS, I submitted the paperwork I had posted to them with the letter explaining the situation with the car. After about 2 weeks the Customs agent that processed my car for release into the US called me on my cell 2 days ago. As per her conversation with me I was amazed at the outcome. I was told at this time I only had to issues facing me to get the car legalized as far as US Customs is concerned. First and foremost I have to file a formal entry for the vehicle, which isnt really much of a problem its just 2 more pieces of paperwork. Secondly which is where I got educated to my state above, IT HAS TO BE CLEARED BY A FEDERAL ICI. They dont care about state issued EPA/Emissions release, it federal not state no questions or complaints. When I asked about the Title of the car she told me and I quote...

"as soon as the car has a US title, and the DMV clears the car to have a title that is no longer a point of concern. If at any future time that it becomes an issue these questions should be pointed to the state DMV and DOT that allowed the vehicle to be titled and will be at no way, shape, or form the fault of the owner or importer."

So, I dont know what to think about that hence why I am here in Oregon right now to get it sorted out. Which I will again apprise you of the outcome as soon as I get done with my meeting on thursday.

ALSO... let me state one thing. Here is another little flaw in the federal guidelines as I have been apprised of  If you read above, the EPA states that you need to have a letter stating the "identical" nature or representation of a non US vehicle from the US representative of the original manufacturer!!! By federal guidelines an RI is a direct representative of the original manufacturer, and is US based. Not sure if that will fly but those smart enough to see the loop hole there will get a big smile on their face.

Well that is it for me for now, I guess I will wait for the naysayers to show up and also Zen you stated in another forum that I THOUGHT I knew what I was talking about... well bro until you do what I have done and gone through what I have gone through you really need to shut your pie hole, because as far as I can see your like 90% of the people on this forum and pretty much havent done shit but stand back and point a finger from the sidelines thinking you know what your talking about, go back and jump on your stolen motorcycle and take a long ride off a short pier bro!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Dude i hope u rort the system and get those suckers into your country, all the best!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wow, after all that bullshit that you told us and after all the stuff a variety of members told you, the other members where right. We told you what you needed to have a US legal and you just gave us shit bout how you passed emissions and got a oregan title, and blah blah blah. then Sean stepped in and ripped you a new butthole and we were still right. please come again when you get some real shit and some real paperwork. good day.


or maybe a simple, we told you so will suffice?


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

LOL... again the keyboard cowboys speak. I will again say step up or STFU. Sean didnt rip me a new asshole, I spoke with him outside the forum and he and I got our differences settled... no biggie. I will be stepping into R&B motoring in the 1st week of October to meet these people, and see where things go. Nothing I stated was BS at the time my understanding of the situation with the car was exactly as it remains now, other then the emissions part which I have contacted an ICI for costs and time frame, so psulemon get started on becoming and RI, ICI, or US Customs Broker and then come talk to me again... until then shooooshh...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hell in fact, when you come back with some real data, like the bond release, paperwork from Nhtsa, dot paperwork, then maybe you should come parade around bout what you have done. you haven't done much. I dont have to prove myself cuz i have no urge to become an RI.. the fact that you do, and already have committed an illegal act shows you have great intregity.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> hell in fact, when you come back with some real data, like the bond release, paperwork from Nhtsa, dot paperwork, then maybe you should come parade around bout what you have done. you haven't done much. I dont have to prove myself cuz i have no urge to become an RI.. the fact that you do, and already have committed an illegal act shows you have great intregity.


LOL

1- bond release is only if you have the car RI'd into the country, I didnt use an RI.

2- NHTSA doesnt approve or deny entry of vehicles tard they set the guidelines that DOT enforces.

3- DOT for which ever state you live in will be the deciding factor and I have a meeting with them about my old GTS and my new car.

4- No you dont have any ability or ambition other then to stand back and say "well I guess someone else will do all the work so I can have a skylines, cool that means my lazy ass doesnt have to do anything but be a critical ass wrinkle and wait for it to be completed".

5- What illegal act have I committed putz?? I think that I have been completely honest from stage one that I am learning as I go!! If I were trying to get away with something I would have taken the time and money to drive from colorado to oregon to speak with the DMV and ODOT to find out exactly what transpired in the titling of my car? OH okay I see... officer I committeed murder please just arrest me because I am bringing my crime to you attention matter of fact I will just save you the time and come right to your office!!!! Integrity, hmmmm if I were lacking in the integrity department why would I waste my time to come here and address the possible problem that was created by titling my old car??? GET YOUR HEAD FROM THE DARKNESS BIG GUY!!! Psulemon I like your tenacity but not your stance.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

96skylineguy said:


> 4- No you dont have any ability or ambition other then to stand back and say "well I guess someone else will do all the work so I can have a skylines, cool that means my lazy ass doesnt have to do anything but be a critical ass wrinkle and wait for it to be completed".


ability, yes, ambition, no cuz i dont care to waste my time or money doing this.


96skylineguy said:


> 5- What illegal act have I committed putz?? I think that I have been completely honest from stage one that I am learning as I go!! If I were trying to get away with something I would have taken the time and money to drive from colorado to oregon to speak with the DMV and ODOT to find out exactly what transpired in the titling of my car? OH okay I see... officer I committeed murder please just arrest me because I am bringing my crime to you attention matter of fact I will just save you the time and come right to your office!!!! Integrity, hmmmm if I were lacking in the integrity department why would I waste my time to come here and address the possible problem that was created by titling my old car??? GET YOUR HEAD FROM THE DARKNESS BIG GUY!!! Psulemon I like your tenacity but not your stance.


the *ILLEGAL* act of reselling a none registered car you dumb shit. if you are tryin to become an RI, you dont do that. its common sense, you wait till you beomce a true RI buddy

here is a quote from teh last thread


tyndago said:


> Only an RI may import vehicles for resale. If you would like to bring vehicles into the U.S. for resale, you must become an RI. Instructions on becoming an RI can be found at http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/ManInfo/Ripkg0011.pdf. The responsibilities of an RI are specified in Title 49, Code of Federal Regulations, Part 592, "Registered Importers of Vehicles Not Originally Manufactured to Conform to the Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards."


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> ability, yes, ambition, no cuz i dont care to waste my time or money doing this.
> 
> 
> the *ILLEGAL* act of reselling a none registered car you dumb shit. if you are tryin to become an RI, you dont do that. its common sense, you wait till you beomce a true RI buddy
> ...


LOL, 

Again... I DIDNT USE AN RI TO BRING IT INTO THE COUNTRY. I wasnt required to under the stipulation that I used on the HS7 form. See if you actually knew what you were talking about, which 90% of the people here on this forum dont, then you would know what that means. Of course again its just easier to sit back and act like you know what your talking about, contribute to the cause peckerhead or STFU. You havent contributed anything to help in the process, legalization, or importation of ONE skyline yet you seem to be an expert on how to do it and on top of that you EXPECT everyone else is is actually doing it to devoluge all the information and work for you so you dont have to do anything but read and print. That is sad on so many levels its not funny Psulemon, ride the coat tails of those doing the work I am sure that is pretty gratifying at the end of the day.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> ability, yes, ambition, no cuz i dont care to waste my time or money doing this.


its just that you have no clue what to do.i bet all that suff chris said went straight over your head!!.
i bet your one of the forum educated one,who just read all the cut and paiste crap on these forums and you go by that.

i bet you dont even know what a HS-7 form looks like.ill show you,but you have to figure out your self what box to check


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

I do know what HS7 look like you dumb fuck, you can go to www.dot.gov and see everything involved in importing a car. 
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/TempInfo.html

read that, in EVERY situation, a car that is brought in under HS-7 status can NOT be sold.. so STFU... 

No, i haven't personally imported a skyline, but neither has anyone on this forum Legal to be used for STREET use and have everr required paperwork and conversion to be on the roads.

96skylineguy, i will give you that you have some minimal progress and you managed to bring over some skyline, but you still haven't proven that you will become an RI and that you have been even close to being legally able to convert those cars. a lot of people can bring them over on the hs-7 paperwork, but very few can get them compliant. its good that you and chris worked out their differences, just dont come on a forum and expect we will open out arms to you bout this stuff. we would ALL LOVE it for a person to be able to import them, but until it happens, many of us will sit there and try to prove you wrong. Hell us fighting you will only give you more drive to prove us wrong and help you understand more cuz you will research more, so its like a nice kick in the ass from us :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

No comment. This situation has been hashed and rehashed 3,000,000 times already on various forums. There are always people looking for loop-holes that don't want to do that actual work required to make these cars compliant. Whether one states lets you title the car without modifications or not is their problem, the car is still for all practical purposes illegal in the other 49 states and especially in California, where it would probably be impounded and crushed without some much as a flinch at the sight of your title paperwork. At this point, the closest place to get legal Skylines (R32s only at that) is Canada.
Everything that you are doing may for the moment be partially legal and due to various exploitable loopholes, but it won't stay that way. There's only one way to do it right, and we're still waiting.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> read that, in EVERY situation, a car that is brought in under HS-7 status can NOT be sold.. so STFU...
> 
> QUOTE]
> re-read, cause every situation doesn’t say Not to be sold. When you actually came into the situation that you have to file a HS7 for with your customs broker then start to speak, other then that you STFU!!
> ...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> LOL,
> 
> Again... I DIDNT USE AN RI TO BRING IT INTO THE COUNTRY. I wasnt required to under the stipulation that I used on the HS7 form. See if you actually knew what you were talking about, which 90% of the people here on this forum dont, then you would know what that means. Of course again its just easier to sit back and act like you know what your talking about, contribute to the cause peckerhead or STFU. You havent contributed anything to help in the process, legalization, or importation of ONE skyline yet you seem to be an expert on how to do it and on top of that you EXPECT everyone else is is actually doing it to devoluge all the information and work for you so you dont have to do anything but read and print. That is sad on so many levels its not funny Psulemon, ride the coat tails of those doing the work I am sure that is pretty gratifying at the end of the day.


Why do you bother coming here if you have no respect for the members?... 3/4 of the things you are saying now are the same things we told you and you argued about.... again.. It makes no damn sense to act like an ass to your possible customer base..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> Why do you bother coming here if you have no respect for the members?... 3/4 of the things you are saying now are the same things we told you and you argued about.... again.. It makes no damn sense to act like an ass to your possible customer base..


remember mike, we are all worthless pieces of shit and he will sit with his skylines and laugh at us. Cuz we all know we dont have any money or anything..


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

*96Skyline guys gets warned!*

This is getting so far out of hand.

96 Skylineguy needs to chill out. This forum is not going to be a bunch of bashing other members. I didn't put up with it in the Motorex days and I am not going to now. This is supposed to be constructive not destructive.

The way I see it now, this guy has gotten a few cars here using loopholes and customs people that don't have a clue. Big deal, it's a far cry from getting letters of bond release from the DOT saying the car is compliant. That means a few little things like crash testing, OBDII etc. If this thread continues the way it's going, it will be locked and someone may get banned.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

I didnt use any loopholes to get this into the country, I am a nonresident of the US until the 29th of September, I did import this car under that stipulation. I stated that from the get go. I didnt try to exploit anyone, matter of fact when I went into the DMV here in Oregon to have the REGISTRATION work done, the DMV inspector asked if I wanted the car titled and offered to officially inspect the vehicle and put in a request to have the car titled with DOT. I DIDNT ASK TO HAVE THAT DONE, they did it on their own, after I explained to them what I knew to be the process they still said they would go through the inpsect and forward to ODOT their recommendation for approval or denial to issue an Oregon title. I have been staight forward with every agency as I have been here, without question. Which is one of the main reasons I am in Oregon right now to make sure of what the hell happened and to make sure it is LEGAL and LEGIT?!?!

I guess a few of you didnt really read on of my posts awhile ago, the RI process has gone a different direction completely. I am no longer trying to become an RI, I have gone into a partnership with another company in Denver to co-op the importation of the skylines. I am heading down in the 1st week of October to become a US Customs registered broker so that I can bring the cars into the country and get away from all the customs hassles. The company I have started working has the know how, ability, and facilities to complete all the RI work. Like I said before I am not a mechanic, these guys are and they are damn good. I have spent the last 3 weeks exploring the process of the ICI so that I can figure out what kind of expenses I am going to have on that part, I could right now just purchase an above ground Dyno for the shop and go from there but they are trying to work out some spacing issues, dropping a $75K dyno on them would not be helpful at this time so I am in a holding pattern on that one.

Selling the GTS to the person that owns it now was "okay" because they have just filed or are in the process of filing with NHSTA to get approval for becoming an RI, since the car still has about another 10 months on the agreement that I signed with them, the contract that we have on the car states that all the "legal" processes that are needed or required from this point forward would be covered partially or in whole by my Corporation. So if anything were to come up after the fact of the car being released to them that I would be liable for any of the charges required to solves any issues that come up.

Bond releases and such are only required by the RI, not by a private individual. I think from what I have found out about the ICI process they are also required to post a bond until the car is released to the owner after the ICI approval is done.

You know being a critic is cool, but being a keyboard cowboy is not. I am not going to let people sit back and say "your doing is all wrong, here is how you do it" when they have never done this process themselves. So if I get annoyed by people then I get annoyed... live with it. To be honest I have nothing to prove to any of you I am just providing the information that I get as it comes available to me right or wrong, legal or not legal. Listen/read and learn, hell maybe try and help? But dont come here and be critical of what I am doing if you havent even got off your lazy ass and tried to to anything. I learn something new each day I work on this stuff, and lastly if you dont like what I have to say then simply put dont look at my entries on the damn forum. I came here because I was told that this group of people were the most knowledgable about the importation process, all I have seen so far is a bunch of keyboard cowboys that havent done shit and probably never will but seem to think they all know the ins and outs of the whole thing. *shrugs*... contribute to the cause and be helpful or STFU. Its that simple guys.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Well im pretty sure if you read, most of us aren't telling you what to do, we are telling you why these aren't legal and why you aren't an RI. We have told you past information and given you proof. Most of us were right when you first came on claiming what you thought was right, but in fact most of the current members were right. Obviously we had to give some help cuz otherwise you wouldn't have came back on posting the shit we already told you.

you have to remember, many of us are MODS and we try to protect the innocent noobs from gettin ripped off because there are many of people that come on and claim they are gettin a skyline and to later find out they got ripped. We try to prevent that.. hell, we just had another company come on and post in this forum how they are a UK based company and they can import skylines within the next few months. We posted similar questions to them and they haven't responded. I will give you props that you try to respond to our questions. Its just your attitude that needs to change.

Now i have a legitimate question for you and this is also direct to celm to shut him up. you just stated you are a non-resident and your pass is up september 29. Is that this year or next year. DOT sites states this



dot.gov said:


> and i guess coming onto a forum and promoting your business while its in process is cool. Yes, you aren't trying to sell anything, but you are still trying to keep us updated so whne you do become legal, then you can use the forum to sell your cars.


according to that, if its ends this year, that skyline that you Illegally sold (in terms of taking it direct from DOT) has to be exported by that date. Would you be able to enlighten me please?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Wow, two constuctive posts in a row, let's keep this up!


96Skylineguy, we are not trying to bust your balls just to be dicks. There is a long involved process to get cars federally legal and you have found some shortcuts to make it legal on a state level. I talk to people daily about this and there are lots of ways to get a Skyline on the street with plates. All of them are legal at the state level because they want the money, but they are not at the federal level. If you want to claim you can get a car legalized with plates, then yes you are doing that. BUT, you are not making it DOT and EPA compliant, that is what some of us are questioning. If you want to to sell OHV's great, but a fully federal legal car is a competely different deal.

I own a GT-R and have been in contact with the US importers on pretty much a daily basis since 1999. I have seen what is going on and the mistakes made by the current RI. Now the DOT says they will no longer accept pettitons based on the Motorex original documents, so someone screwed up, who shalll remain nameless. I also know 3 other RI's that are working to make Skylines legal. In the last year exactly ZERO have been approved by DOT. So we are demanding some proof based on past experience, nothing personal.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

For one thing, a lot of us have done research on what is required to bring a Skyline into the USA and get it properly legalized. Telling us that we don't know what we are talking about, is pretty insulting to say the least. Especially coming from someone who isn't doing it the correct way. So don't talk to me about being a keyboard cowboy when you are no better than one yourself. Your post said something about "helping". As I recall, some of us were doing that, but you opened your big mouth and told us we were wrong. And as far as "getting off my ass", well, just as soon as I win the lottery. Not a whole lot of people have $200k laying around to get this ball rolling in the right direction........


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Nismo Skyline said:


> Wow, two constuctive posts in a row, let's keep this up!


 haha, you little jokester. 

I am glad things are calming down, maybe it will make this more constructive of a thread. 96skylineguy, just keep in mind we are helping you in other ways. If we tell you, that you are wrong, dont get pissed off, either prove us wrong or look into to make sure you are correct. 

Celm, you need to back off, you were proven wrong. He is a non-resident and look at the non resident HS-7 form. Hell im still looking on their page, but i remember it was quoted that a person with a 1 year temporary pass can not give the car as a gift, sell the car or transfer titles until it has been legalized or given proper documentation. Secondly, dont treat us like we are idiots. Many of us have been on this forum for several years and have done extensive research in the process of legalizing skylines. You dont need first hand experience with the legalization process, but it helps. 

Now that we are all calmed down, hopefully soemthing good with come out of this.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Well im pretty sure if you read, most of us aren't telling you what to do, we are telling you why these aren't legal and why you aren't an RI. We have told you past information and given you proof. Most of us were right when you first came on claiming what you thought was right, but in fact most of the current members were right. Obviously we had to give some help cuz otherwise you wouldn't have came back on posting the shit we already told you.
> 
> you have to remember, many of us are MODS and we try to protect the innocent noobs from gettin ripped off because there are many of people that come on and claim they are gettin a skyline and to later find out they got ripped. We try to prevent that.. hell, we just had another company come on and post in this forum how they are a UK based company and they can import skylines within the next few months. We posted similar questions to them and they haven't responded. I will give you props that you try to respond to our questions. Its just your attitude that needs to change.
> 
> ...



No, the process has nothing to do with my non-resident status. My 24 month contract I signed to go over to Iraq ends on Sept 29. That is when my non-resident status ends, and again the GTS was not sold illegally. Please understand there is a process to this and I am following the guidelines set forth by US Customs to make sure its done right. The GTS has 10 months that it can remain in the non-resident status but since the title transfer and sale is already completed, both DOT and US Customs are aware of the sale and are instructing me on how to correctly make sure the car stays legal and in the US.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

96skylineguy said:


> No, the process has nothing to do with my non-resident status. My 24 month contract I signed to go over to Iraq ends on Sept 29. That is when my non-resident status ends, and again the GTS was not sold illegally. Please understand there is a process to this and I am following the guidelines set forth by US Customs to make sure its done right. The GTS has 10 months that it can remain in the non-resident status but since the title transfer and sale is already completed, both DOT and US Customs are aware of the sale and are instructing me on how to correctly make sure the car stays legal and in the US.


ok, i see where you are coming from. I just assumed by the dot.gov site stating what it did, that the skyline would have to be exported back.. Now correct me if i am wrong, but if the skyline doesn't get US legalized in 10 months, then it will have to be sent back.

The only other way i can see that car staying over here is if he can title it a race or show piece which would serverly limit the use of the car as they are only allowed to be driven 2500 miles.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok, from what I've been seeing is a LOT of double speak which is being used to take advantage of loopholes by confusing the Customs/DOT personnel. So, let me get some clarification.

First, what EXACTLY do you mean by this:


96skylineguy said:


> No, the process has nothing to do with my non-resident status. My 24 month contract I signed to go over to Iraq ends on Sept 29. That is when my non-resident status ends


From my understanding, you are a US Citizen presently working in Iraq. If so you're taking advantage of the 'non-resident' wording incorrectly.



96skylineguy said:


> and again the GTS was not sold illegally...


Since the Skyline was imported in under HS-7 clause 5, yes it was. Under clause 5 you are agreeing to...


NHTSA HS-7 Clause 5 b. said:


> I am temporarily importing the vehicle for personal use for a period not to exceed 1 year, *and will not sell it during that time*


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> Since the Skyline was imported in under HS-7 clause 5, yes it was. Under clause 5 you are agreeing to...


 That has been my arguement for the past many posts, but i am tryin to give 96skylineguy the benefit of the doubt and explain his views. I see that as illegalling selling the car, but if he comes back and proves me wrong, then more power to him.


We all know this isn't an easy process and many of us haven't gone through it, i was just fightin that many of us know bout how hard the process is and know many details of why that is. I dont need first hand experience, it is simple research and with people like Nismo Skyline and his knowledge, only backs up the info that Zen, Mike Young and Myself have been providing from day 1. This will not be something that can be done in a few months, but will rather take several years.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> Ok, from what I've been seeing is a LOT of double speak which is being used to take advantage of loopholes by confusing the Customs/DOT personnel. So, let me get some clarification.
> 
> First, what EXACTLY do you mean by this:
> 
> ...


***The vehicle was sold after contacting NHTSA/Customs, let it be known that the funds for the vehicle were paid up front as soon at the new owner took the car from my possession which did happen before I got my response from US Customs. He wanted to secure the purchase of the vehicle because I was getting alot of local offers on the car. I sent a letter of intent to have the vehicle replaced due to the faulty mechanical nature in which I received the car. Since the company I purchased the car from did not want it returned, I requested the EXEMPTION on the car due to the hardship that it would cause me financially. I would have cost me near 3x the amount I paid for the car originally. I was given the execption as long as I filed a formal entry for the car and had the car processed by an ICI.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

96skylineguy said:


> ***no, I am not taking advantage of the wording or the definition. A US non-resident status is awarded to any US citizen that is stationed, moved, or otherwise has no physical residence in the US. This can only be awarded to US citizens that are abroad and have established a residence in a foriegn national for more then 6 months.


Ok, you OBVIOUSLY are either very ignorant of the terms on the HS-7 form, or taking advantage of the wording. It says under Clause 5, "I am a nonresident of the United States..." that is a NON-US CITIZEN! It is NOT a US citizen outside of the US. That is the reason the HS-7 form asks for a country of issue for the Passport.

I have been dealing with importing/exporting my personal vehicles from the US because I am a US Citizen living abroad. And I am still legally a US resident, and currently a non-resident of the United Kingdom. I have lived here 2 years so far and probably another 4 more, and after that I will still be, legally speaking, a US resident.

If it were as you said, a clause for US citizens living outside the US, WHY would you be importing a car for personal use to the US, not to exceed a year?! That doesn't get much use when you are NOT IN THE US!

You can come up with all the double talk/excuses/etc you want to, but either through ignorance and/or willful fraud you imported a non-US legal car. 

And this?


96skylineguy said:


> let it be known that the funds for the vehicle were paid up front as soon at the new owner took the car from my possession which did happen before I got my response from US Customs


So, you sold a car you agreed NOT to sell when you signed the HS-7 form, but that's OK, and not illegal, because US Customs had not responded yet. Wow, I used to do that when I was a kid and I would ask if I could have a candy bar and then take a bite before my parents could say no.

I have not seen any evidance of a US legalized Skyline with the DOT bond release, nor any signs of one in the future. And now I have not seen ANY evidence of the Skyline even being imported legally or dealt with legally after the import. I personally hope this thread does get locked, because it's going nowhere.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> I personally hope this thread does get locked, because it's going nowhere.


 this and all his other threads have gone nowhere. he hasn't really made progress in being able to legalize a skyline. He has gotten the car in from the HS-7 form and illegal sold the skyline. The skyline CAN NOT be sold when you have the HS-7 form.. Its plain and simple.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> If it were as you said, a clause for US citizens living outside the US, WHY would you be importing a car for personal use to the US, not to exceed a year?! That doesn't get much use when you are NOT IN THE US!


Its so if you own a car you can bring it back to the US for personal use after a certain period of time working and or living away. Australia has the same law. Its not so you can import cars for profit and if you are doing so its almost certainly a legal loophole.
Usually its assumed that an expat will not want to incur the cost of shipping a car bought externally, into their country of citizenship.

For example if I worked in the UK and bought a Honda civic, I probably wouldnt want to ship it back with me when I went home. However if I bought a perfectly restored vintage car or expensive production car the government will allow me to bring it back for personal use.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> ***The vehicle was sold after contacting NHTSA/Customs, let it be known that the funds for the vehicle were paid up front as soon at the new owner took the car from my possession which did happen before I got my response from US Customs. He wanted to secure the purchase of the vehicle because I was getting alot of local offers on the car. I sent a letter of intent to have the vehicle replaced due to the faulty mechanical nature in which I received the car. Since the company I purchased the car from did not want it returned, I requested the EXEMPTION on the car due to the hardship that it would cause me financially. I would have cost me near 3x the amount I paid for the car originally. I was given the execption as long as I filed a formal entry for the car and had the car processed by an ICI.




I think our original skepticism has been proven correct. The car was sold illegally.

Nissan Forums will not condone this any further. Do not post any more topics or posts on this so-called business. The next thread started on this subject will be countered with your banishment from these forums.

Have a Nice Day....


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

You know I have been told by soooo many people to just stop posting here because 90% of the people here have NO IDEA of what it takes to do this, dont question what I have done or how I did it if you have not done it. If you want to banish me then go ahead make sure you return my donation to this worthless forum. You can email me and I will give you the information to return my funds. You guys are just so unexperienced and uneducated as to what is going one. You read one thing pick on it and pick on it, then you just turn around and find something else to pick on. I am sick of hearing all the shit talk and everything else that goes on here. I have direct correspondance from Coleman Sachs tell me the exact procedure of what I needed to do and how I qualified for the entry. I am tired of trying to prove shit to you group of children. If what I did was illegal then US Customs would have already come and seized the car, the ODOT and DOT would have gone and request the car to be deported or disposed of. Amazingly enough the only thing that has been requested by either agency is that the car have a formal entry done and the ICI inspection/certification be completed. Beyond that all you guys can just take a hike, I am not going to provide you with anymore information, updates, or anything else. Its been a huge waste of my time and soooo many people outside of this forum that used to post here have emailed me and told me that I shouldnt even talk to you guys on here because all you guys want to do is act like fucking children and argue. I am done here in a few months with my customs brokerage testing, the dyno is in place in my new building I will invite all you KIDS down to colorado and check it out then tell you to take a walk because the closest you will ever get to a skyline is just pictures on the net. Good luck in your chances to get what I have and where I am since I have started.


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

96skylineguy said:


> I will invite all you KIDS down to colorado and check it out then tell you to take a walk because the closest you will ever get to a skyline is just pictures on the net. Good luck in your chances to get what I have and where I am since I have started.


closest ill ever get is e-pics???? the one in my garage looks pretty good right now.......


at this point i dont give a fuck about hs-9999999999999999999999 and how you were able to sneak a few past the feds on state level. sure, i did the same shit, but im not trying to make a living out of it. for weeks i have listened to you bitch and moan about how your pink panties are chafing your ass.....its time to stop. go find another forum to persuade into buying your shit.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

96skylineguy said:


> You know I have been told by soooo many people to just stop posting here because 90% of the people here have NO IDEA of what it takes to do this, dont question what I have done or how I did it if you have not done it. If you want to banish me then go ahead make sure you return my donation to this worthless forum. You can email me and I will give you the information to return my funds. You guys are just so unexperienced and uneducated as to what is going one. You read one thing pick on it and pick on it, then you just turn around and find something else to pick on. I am sick of hearing all the shit talk and everything else that goes on here. I have direct correspondance from Coleman Sachs tell me the exact procedure of what I needed to do and how I qualified for the entry. I am tired of trying to prove shit to you group of children. If what I did was illegal then US Customs would have already come and seized the car, the ODOT and DOT would have gone and request the car to be deported or disposed of. Amazingly enough the only thing that has been requested by either agency is that the car have a formal entry done and the ICI inspection/certification be completed. Beyond that all you guys can just take a hike, I am not going to provide you with anymore information, updates, or anything else. Its been a huge waste of my time and soooo many people outside of this forum that used to post here have emailed me and told me that I shouldnt even talk to you guys on here because all you guys want to do is act like fucking children and argue. I am done here in a few months with my customs brokerage testing, the dyno is in place in my new building I will invite all you KIDS down to colorado and check it out then tell you to take a walk because the closest you will ever get to a skyline is just pictures on the net. Good luck in your chances to get what I have and where I am since I have started.


and this is the same attitude that will make you a failure at life and at this business. You bitched at us that we were wrong and you were so sure of it. Then 3 months later you came back with the SAME god damn info that many of us already told you. You are just a little bitch who got called out on his illegal activities. You are the one that keeps coming back on this forum, talkin like you have a fuckin clue and what you are doin is so legit and you are tryin to provide us with a skyline. But then you bitch when we tell you what you need to do, how to do it and some tips, but you only take them as us bitchin at you and tellin you are wrong. Hate to tell you, but you aren't the only one tryin to do this business. Have you listened to any of the people in here. Many others have been tryin to do this for over a year with little success. 


Heres a tip, remove the stick from your ASS and stop crying, cuz you aren't acting like a professional. Shit like that will just get you in trouble and you will get caught with your illegal activity. Fuck you and have a good day douche bag.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

/\/\/\
werd.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Nismo Skyline said:


> /\/\/\
> werd.


you know, i only speak the truth. Thats how that shit went down.


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

*96Skylineguy is correct original post on Importers.*

According to my sources Moto Rex lost the right to be the RI for the Nissan Skyline to the US, over DOT regulations. It seems that the only Skyline that was legal to import to the US was the R33 model, according to DOT and ICE, since the R33 was reversed engineer by a company in Baltimore, Md, who then sold the rights to Moto Rex, only for the R33. 
Sorry for eveyone who wanted a Skyline, like myself, but never fear the Infiniti GT-R35 should be availble in 2008. A new concept model will probably be unveiled at the 2005 Tokyo Autoshow, and the production model will be unvieled at the 07 Tokyo Autoshow. The latest news is that Nissan was testing a Modifed G35 coupe at the Nurburgring, with AWD and a Twin Turbo 3.5 liter. Here are at Edmunds.com 

http://www.edmunds.com/future/2007/infiniti/gtr/100486033/preview.html


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

*On the other stuff*

I know that ICE are seizing skylines, but they were from aholes sell the same skylines to stupid people over and over again in some sort of Money Laundering Scheme. Also, according to DOT and ICE, you can have an unregistered Skyline in the US, only if it is trailered as a showcar and you have 6 months to get it lealgize or out of the country.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

estrauss11 said:


> I know that ICE are seizing skylines, but they were from aholes sell the same skylines to stupid people over and over again in some sort of Money Laundering Scheme. Also, according to DOT and ICE, you can have an unregistered Skyline in the US, only if it is trailered as a showcar and you have 6 months to get it lealgize or out of the country.


 or track car, or showroom car, in which they can be driven back and forth from events as long as it doesnt exceed 3000 miles a year.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

LOL, 

Fuck you and douche bag? Nice. Anyone wanting to see a 96 Skyline coming out of the US Customs dock be in Brunswick, GA next Tuesday. That car will be driven from there to D.C. for my brokerage testing for US Customs. Shortly after that I will be heading over to this address:

NHTSA Headquarters
400 Seventh Street, SW
Washington, DC 20590

Just to point out, I NEVER NEVER asked or offered to sell a car to anyone on this forum, I was just providing the information that all you importation experts already had. See you in a few months kids, until then take care.


OH Psulemon, you need to review all of your expert importation experience you have and check how many miles you can have on a show/display car. Its actually only 2500 miles if that is approved by NHTSA. Oh crap sorry didnt mean to correct you ... because I dont know what I am talking about.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

96skylineguy said:


> Its actually only 2500 miles if that is approved by NHTSA. Oh crap sorry didnt mean to correct you ... because I dont know what I am talking about.


no, you are correct i forgot and didn't double check my source. 

And the facts are you still illegally sold the car bish. And please dont hurry back or at least until you can LEGALLY sell the cars and have all the necessary forms, bond release, etc.

Oh and your comment bout, us being jealous cuz you ahve a skyline and will only see them on the net. Who cares, you are talkin bout a skyline. its a cool car and i would love to own one, but i have seen better, been and better and can drive better any time. Hell when your friend's father owns 20 million in ferreri, then we will start talkin.


----------

